# Looking for a job in Australia



## Jamiemcgillivray (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, my names Jamie McGillivray, I'm 19 from Scotland and I'm looking for a job in Australia. I'd happily do any job, for the reason being is I want to move to Australia. If any of you can get back to me, even give me suggestions on how else to go about trying to get a job, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## amyjohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi there, you can get a job in the country anywhere but no one can suggest you wiyhout knowing your details and qualification. so first mention your details then only anyone can suggest you the job or the field.

DIY insulation


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Jamiemcgillivray said:


> Hi, my names Jamie McGillivray, I'm 19 from Scotland and I'm looking for a job in Australia. I'd happily do any job, for the reason being is I want to . If any of you can get back to me, even give me suggestions on how else to go about trying to get a job, it would be much appreciated.


Hi James

Try www.seek.com.au or
Gumtree
If you know where you'd like to work, you can narrow your search to that area.


----------



## graceabby84 (Feb 2, 2013)

You can search for job on Jobserch, seek, mycareer. You can get the details for vacancies there.


----------

